# October 2015 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to October's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Kay Armstrong!*

Kay Armstrong (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ErinaStars (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoveDressage (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lostastirrup (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sangria (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SunnyDraco (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TheAQHAGirl (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Showjumper26 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

danicelia24 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

GreySorrel (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Fellpony (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SeaBreezy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

frlsgirl (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Stoddard (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Thoroughbredlover33 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zora (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

arabbarrelracer (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Drifting (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Julia and ****** (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roman (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Acadianartist (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintEqualBlueRibbons (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

csimkunas6 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

karliejaye (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Coops Girl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PaintedPonies92 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

kricket (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

thispaintisonfire388 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

equigrl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoriF (0 votes)


----------

